

Show HN: Fixing the Twitter web UI - mwsherman
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dolfbfbhjniibjlmpebhdkjanjlcnolp?hl=en-US

======
paulsmith
Of course the biggest fix to the Twitter UI would be to bring back old-school
retweets as a button: clicking it would open a tweet box, copy the text of the
original tweet, prefix it with " RT @username: " and position the cursor at
the front.

------
citricsquid
I don't have a problem with the twitter.com ui, it over engineers some things
but overall it's usable... what sucks is that twitter.com is ALWAYS either
completely down or not working properly. I don't know if it's unique to my
location (England, I assume they do regional load distribution) but I just
can't use the site 50% of the time, pushing me towards using a client which I
don't want to do.

------
jes5199
That's cool, but my biggest complaint with the recent UI is that I can never
find the link to my Direct Messages

~~~
x5315
Shortcut key: g and then m.

~~~
jes5199
as a vim user, the space in my brain that holds keyboard shortcuts is entirely
full.

I never use any keyboard shortcuts on web apps.

------
alimbada
"Move content (timeline) to the left-hand side and the dashboard to the right
for easier reading."

Anyone care to enlighten me on how the above makes for easier reading?

------
bretthopper
Making it wider is enough to get me to use it.

------
huhtenberg
Clicking on your link prompts me to download and install Chrome. Care to
explain what it is there that Chrome users see when they hit the link?

~~~
alimbada
It's a Chrome extension for Twitter.

From the "Overview" section:

Makes Twitter a bit better

This Google Chrome extension will:

\- Move content (timeline) to the left-hand side and the dashboard to the
right for easier reading.

\- Expand shortened URL’s wherever possible, so you know where you are
actually clicking.

\- Display your saved searches & @mentions.

\- Widen the layout.

\- (Optionally) use a nicer font (Georgia)

It's open source, too: <https://github.com/clipperhouse/BetterBird>

Uses the lovely Twitter icons from Design Junction.

------
ericmsimons
For some reason this didn't work for me - it would simply not load the twitter
page. Cool idea though!

------
aggarwalachal
as far as I can remember, this is almost how an older version of twitter
looked like. The difference was that the compose tweet box used to be right
above the timeline.

nice work!

------
drivebyacct2
Can we have a drop down for Google Web Fonts to use. That serif font is either
not on my system or is... not pleasurable to my eyes.

~~~
mwsherman
Yes, nice idea, I'll work on that.

